# Gunz Online Agent Error



## MeteoAB (Jan 26, 2007)

Rite, i know that theres quite a few errors in Gunz Online the particular one im having problem with however is the fact when a start playing a game it says 'Agent is not available' and hence all other ppl dont move and yet i can run around and do wot i like. How can I fix the problem of this 'Agent Error' so that i can finally play this game?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

look at the "follow these steps first" link in my sig.sounds like you may just need to reinstall.


----------



## MeteoAB (Jan 26, 2007)

pharoah said:


> look at the "follow these steps first" link in my sig.sounds like you may just need to reinstall.


okz i test it out and get back to u if it doesnt work.


----------

